# Churchill Ordered UFO Coverup, Documents Suggest



## ToughOmbre (Aug 5, 2010)

Published August 05, 2010
FoxNews.com

In order to prevent a mass panic, Winston Churchill kept top secret a close encounter between a World War II pilot and an unexplained flying object, newly unclassified documents reveal.

The British prime minister said the unexplained incident should be kept secret for 50 years, fearing it would provoke a "mass panic."

The claim was discovered in files newly unclassified by the British Ministry of Defense. It came from a scientist who said his grandfather was one of Churchill's bodyguards.

According to the documents, details of the coverup emerged when the man wrote to the government in 1999 seeking to find out more about the incident. He described how his grandfather, who served with the Royal Air Force (RAF) in the war, was present when Churchill and U.S. General Dwight Eisenhower discussed how to deal with the UFO encounter.

The man, who is not named in the files, said Churchill was reported to have exclaimed, "This event should be immediately classified since it would create mass panic amongst the general population -- and destroy one's belief in the church."

UFOs could be alien space craft -- or they could be unknown military vehicles, or experimental weather balloons. Here, a variety of secret aircraft mistaken for UFOs.

We ask the important questions: Did the government really conduct experiments on aliens in Area 51? Did Martians truly land in Roswell? From the well-known to the outrageous, FoxNews.com takes a look at the 10 biggest alien hoaxes.

The incident allegedly involved an RAF reconnaissance plane returning from a mission in France or Germany toward the end of the war. It was over or near the English coastline when it was allegedly suddenly intercepted by a strange metallic object that matched the aircraft's course and speed for a time before accelerating away and disappearing.

The mysterious files also reveal a lengthy history of reported close encounters over the years. 

In one incident, a gambler approached the Defense Department for help after a local gambling parlor refused to pay out on his 100-1 bet that aliens would land on Earth before the end of the 20th century.

And an alien spaceship "20 times the size of a football field" is among the string of bizarre UFO sightings. The huge craft was reported to the military after it was seen hovering above Manchester airport in January 1995. In another report, a black U-shaped object was seen from Edinburgh travelling above a Scottish river without disturbing the water on October 9, 1995.

During the Cold War, RAF jets were scrambled 200 times a year to investigate UFOs picked up on radar. But this fell to zero after the collapse of the Soviet Union in 1991.

Nick Pope, a former Ministry of Defense expert who worked on the official UFO files, told London paper The Sun, "Whatever you believe about UFOs, there's some fascinating material in these real life X-Files."

"Most of these sightings turned out to be misidentifications of things like aircraft lights or meteors, but a small proportion could not be explained."

FOXNews.com - Churchill Ordered UFO Coverup

TO


----------



## Colin1 (Aug 6, 2010)

TO
I think that link at the foot of your article is f*cked up
It puts up a declaration then starts opening up millions of browser windows

Could be a virus alert


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 6, 2010)

Nothing happened with it to me. Using Firefox with all adverts and scripts blocked (unblocked them and still nothing). Could just be you Colin.

Interesting article all the same.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 6, 2010)

I aint clickin it...


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 6, 2010)

There's nothing wrong with the link guys....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 6, 2010)

Interesting how it stopped once the Soviet Union fell.

Always wondered if they were humans from the future on a field trip.


The link opened with no issues for me.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 6, 2010)

Colin1 said:


> TO
> I think that link at the foot of your article is f*cked up
> It puts up a declaration then starts opening up millions of browser windows
> 
> Could be a virus alert



The link is OK Colin. Must be you. 

TO


----------



## BombTaxi (Aug 6, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> Interesting how it stopped once the Soviet Union fell.
> 
> Always wondered if they were humans from the future on a field trip.
> 
> ...



There you have the crux of the matter - most UFO sightings were, IMHO, induced by Cold War paranoia. Everyone was waiting for the end of the world to fall from the skys, so any unusual activity up there was bound to attract attention and speculation.

I believe that there are other races out there, but I suspect most UFO sightings are mistakes or fabrications.


----------



## Colin1 (Aug 6, 2010)

Gnomey said:


> Could just be you Colin





ToughOmbre said:


> The link is OK Colin. Must be you


That's it then
I'm a virus


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 7, 2010)

Everyone should have a good, solid, strong antiColin program running on their computers. Its the safe thing to do!

There are a lot of natural phenomena that could cause weird sights in the sky, and everyone wants to be the one to find the "proof" that UFO's are real (which would render the "U" obsolete, then, wouldn't it?). I believe in the possibility that there are other sentient races in the universe...the biggest proof being that they come here, take a quick look around, and get the eff outta here!


----------



## BombTaxi (Aug 7, 2010)

I would be surprised if a race with the ability to travel between stars bothered to spend much time around a race that has not yet managed to send one of it's own beyond it's own moon. On the other hand, I think that assuming we are the only sentient race in the universe is just a little arrogant...


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 7, 2010)

RA where can I download a Anti-Colin program


----------



## Colin1 (Aug 7, 2010)

Careful guys - I mutate...


----------



## BombTaxi (Aug 7, 2010)

Colin1 said:


> Careful guys - I mutate...



Thought you did that ages ago, old chap


----------



## Colin1 (Aug 7, 2010)

BombTaxi said:


> Thought you did that ages ago, old chap


Ohhh you've done it now
your computer's a zombie..


----------



## BombTaxi (Aug 7, 2010)

I haven't noticed a change... it's still slow and stupid


----------

